# Cube OS X!!!! Finally finished!!!



## TK 421 (Sep 28, 2010)

HERE!!









Hahahaha, yeah, i used Ravissant to change this.

Still cool right?


----------



## joey (Sep 28, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 28, 2010)

joey said:


> Not at all.


 
-_-


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait, so you just edited a picture to make it look like there was an operating system called Cube OS X? Interesting...


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Wait, so you just edited a picture to make it look like there was an operating system called Cube OS X? Interesting...


 
nah, an app can change the text and pic on the login screen. it's Ravissant


----------



## Forte (Sep 29, 2010)

retiari removes treeborn


----------



## Zeat (Sep 29, 2010)

ugly.


----------



## MEn (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like zero effort was put into it.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

MEn said:


> looks like zero effort was put into it.


 
yes, absolutely right. i used an app to change this


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 30, 2010)

You get 0/5 for aesthetics. The white background looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Cut the white background out of the cube image and save it as a png. Then you won't have to worry about the background, it will look much better.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> You get 0/5 for aesthetics. The white background looks absolutely horrible.


 
wht pic u suggest i use?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

TK421 I dont' think you get it, he's saying the background looks bad. I've already told you how to fix this, too.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 30, 2010)

nocab bacon


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

right, okay. ummm, still in the process


----------



## D4vd (Sep 30, 2010)

So it looks like you took this photo with a camera, do Macs not have a print screen function?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

It looks like it's not in normal aspect ratio, thus making me think he did take a screenshot.


----------



## D4vd (Sep 30, 2010)

True, but what is with the curvy grid lines on the screen?

Btw I am not trying to bash Macs just point out he could have taken a screen shot if anyone thought that was what I was implying.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

D4vd said:


> True, but what is with the curvy grid lines on the screen?
> 
> Btw I am not trying to bash Macs just point out he could have taken a screen shot if anyone thought that was what I was implying.


 
that's because digital vid/cameras cant keep up with the refresh rate of the screen




D4vd said:


> So it looks like you took this photo with a camera, do Macs not have a print screen function?


 
yes

CMD-SHIFT-3 (full screen)
CMD-SHIFT-4 (crop screen shot)
CMD-SHIFT-4 release then spacebar (window screenshot)

But not at the welcome screen.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> nah, an app can change the text and pic on the login screen. it's Ravissant



Sounds interesting. :tu


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful. Apple FTW... sometimes.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Sounds interesting. :tu


 
here 

download link: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/32240/ravissant


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> here
> 
> download link: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/32240/ravissant



Nice. I might try it when I next use my Mac.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


>


 
i <3 the way you create that image. i love apple (computer).

Thanks


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Nice. I might try it when I next use my Mac.


 
what kind of computer 2 u use now?


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 20, 2010)

cust img PM!


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 20, 2010)

So you can copyright something that took a few seconds in paint? I was unaware.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> So you can copyright something that took a few seconds in paint? I was unaware.


 
no, i used ravissant for changing screen and i used *PIXELMATOR* for the image


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 20, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> no, i used ravissant for changing screen and i used *PIXELMATOR* for the image


 
I hope you realize the program you use is irrelevant to the point I am trying to make.

Copying an image and throwing it on top of another picture and adding text =/= copyrightable.
But the thing is, my original post was more of a joke, I will leave it at that.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 20, 2010)

Um no offence. I don't own a Mac so i dont know whats going on sorry. But what the hell does this do?


----------

